# Jazz & Jules: Live and In Action (Video)



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are a couple videos of the wild ones live and in action! It was extremely windy so you will hear lots of noise!

http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j260/pierschbacher/VIDEOS/?action=view&current=MVI_3857.flv

http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j260/pierschbacher/VIDEOS/?action=view&current=anniweekend01.flv


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I finally saw the bird shadow in that first one. LOL He was out to get him.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

He spent 2 hours non stop chasing those dang seagulls and their shadows!

We've been home for 6 hours and needless to say, he has been crashed the entire time!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jules just didnt want to give up trying to catch that bird. I think he is part deer with his bouncing and long legs. Bama does that same bouncing when he runs. I can imagine he slept like a log after that adventure.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

omgosh... what good exercise!!! I know sand usually does me in haha!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a beautiful beach!! 
So much space - I'm sooooo jealous!!! 

No wonder poor Jules is tuckered out - those darn birds wouldnt land!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Videos!! I saw the shadow, but thought it was a kite with all that wind...da, gull...and I live on the coast...

I even went back to "The Evil Brush" and "Couch Climber", tee hee...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

HA! What fun!!! The ocean is beautiful there....I think I need to go take some dramamine!!!! great pics


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow--Those two are soooooooooooooooooooooo happy!!!! What wonderful video of Goldens being Goldens!!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Outside of breaky and a couple potty break, these pups have slept for the past 24 hours!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

God love them!!! They are just so happy...I adore them!!!!!! And of course I adore their mommy too!

Fantastic!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Outside of breaky and a couple potty break, these pups have slept for the past 24 hours!


 
They're just resting up for Round Two vs The Beach Birds!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a nice place to take the dogs, I also seen the shadow of the bird. Both you're puppers are adorable.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like a great day and work out as well..Im sure they were some tired pups....


----------

